# MBTI in Tomodachi Life



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw this screenshot from the upcoming 3DS game 'Tomodachi Life' over at reddit, and it appears that the character types are similar to the MBTI types. What would you guys think each type corresponds to?


----------



## M.S.T.O.P. (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, I was just going to post a thread on this! :laughing: I put my personal Mii into the Move-In version of the game and after I set his personality without much though, the game typed him as "Dreamer". My first thought was "HOW DOES IT KNOW THESE THINGS???" :shocked: After putting more Miis into the game, and being introduced to the 16 types and 4 "temperaments", I too got a MBTI/Keirsey vibe from the game's personality model.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Just my best guess, I don't think it fits perfectly. Braniac, Adventurer, Trendsetter, Entertainer were hard to place

INTP: Thinker
ENTP: Free Spirit
ENTJ: Go-Getter
INTJ: Lone Wolf
ESTP: Adventurer
ISTP: Braniac
ESTJ: Leader
ISTJ: Designer
ESFJ: Charmer
ISFJ: Buddy
ISFP: Artist
ESFP: Trendsetter
ENFP: Entertainer
INFP: Dreamer
INFJ: Softie
ENFJ: Optimist

Also this http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Tomodachi-Life-871968.html?site=quiz.html


----------



## krabkrab (Oct 20, 2014)

I know, I know, this is an old thread and an old subject in general, but I really wanted to post what I came up with. Feel free to comment what you think about these placements!*

Easygoing* | Overall: Relaxed, open-minded, empathetic.
Character: Does things at their own pace in a genuinely honest and kind manner.

*Softie: ISFJ *| Sensitive, emotional, and very in tune with the feelings of those around him/her. Highly empathetic, and also quite sentimental.
*Optimist: ENFP* | Positive, enthusiastic, and always beaming. They not only smile for themselves but to make sure everyone else has a good time too.
*Buddy: ESFJ* | Trustworthy and considerate. Puts their friends first, and works hard to make sure everyone gets along with each other.
*Dreamer: INFP* | Idealistic and romantic. Often has their head in the clouds...but also comes up with a lot of great ideas as a result.


*Independent* | Overall: Creative, self-reliant, somewhat reserved.
Character: Comfortable doing their own thing and thinking outside the box.

*Free Spirit: INFJ* | Unique, carefree, and creative. Laid back and does things their own way. Self-reliant and always thinking way outside the box.
*Artist: ISFP* | Imaginitive and inspired. Happiest when creating something. Able to find beauty in everyone and everything around them.
*Lone Wolf: ISTP* | Self-sufficient and highly individual. Doesn't show a lot of outward emotion, but has a lot going on deep down.
*Thinker: INTP* | Thoughtful and introspective. Great at thinking things all the way through and analyzing issues from every angle.


*Outgoing* | Overall: Social, charming, energetic.
Character: Comfortable in almost any situation, and makes new connections easily.

*Trendsetter: ESFP* | Radiant and always on form. Has an effortless style that is admired by all. Able to easily adapt to new situations.
*Entertainer: ENTP* | Bold and captivating. Able to light up a room with their wit and charm. There's never a dull moment when they're around.
*Charmer: ENFJ* | Outgoing and extremely pleasant to be around. Able to make friends easily and turn almost any problem into a positive situation.
*Leader: ESTJ* | Assertive and highly regarded. Has great faith in their own instincts, and has no trouble commanding the respect of others.


*Confident* | Overall: Organized, motivated, focused.
Character: Tackles any challenge head-on, and has great faith in their own abilities.

*Designer: ENTJ* | Diligent, productive, and highly efficient. A master at coming up with a plan and putting that plan into action.
*Adventurer: ESTP* | Risk taking and ambitious. Full of energy, and does almost everything on a whim. Once started, nobody can stop them!
*Brainiac: INTJ* | Highly intelligent and not afraid to show it. Knowledgeable about a wide range of subjects, and confident answering almost any question.
*Go-Getter: ISTJ* | A determined self-starter. Cuts their own path in life, and doesn't let anything stand in their way. Quick at turning plans into action.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

16 distinct personality types... grouped into four temperaments... sounds eerily familiar...

I would say ENFJ could be Charmer or Optimist. Maybe more Charmer.


----------



## krabkrab (Oct 20, 2014)

krabkrab said:


> I know, I know, this is an old thread and an old subject in general, but I really wanted to post what I came up with. Feel free to comment what you think about these placements!*
> 
> Easygoing* | Overall: Relaxed, open-minded, empathetic.
> Character: Does things at their own pace in a genuinely honest and kind manner.
> ...


I've realized that ENFP would fit better as Free Spirit and INFJ better as Optimist.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Never played it, but my INFP friend loves to compose lewd songs with it.


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this is very old but I was thinking wouldn't the 4 groups on Tomodachi life relate/ be based on the 4 mbti temperaments?
It's blatantly obvious the easy going type on tomodachi are the mbti dreamers, as are the Energetic to the Creators and so forth? (im to lazy to try and attempt to group the others) I'm fairly confident though the easy going types are the dreamer types (I play the game myself basing my character on me and got one of the easy going types, I'm an xnfp too :> ) any who, hope you like my late and lazy input!


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Assuming they're corresponding...

Easy-going (FJ)

Softie- ISFJ
Optimist- ESFJ
Buddy- ENFJ
Dreamer- INFJ

Independent (IP)

Free Spirit- INFP
Artist- ISFP
Lone Wolf- ISTP
Thinker- INTP

Outgoing (EP)

Trendsetter- ESFP
Entertainer- ENFP
Charmer- ENTP
Leader- ESTP

Confident (TJ)

Designer- ENTJ
Adventurer- ESTJ
Brainiac- INTJ
Go-Getter- ISTJ


----------

